# Anfänger Port freigeben



## medico (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich seit neusten mal mit Linux und bin da noch fleißig am lernen.
Ich habe mir einen VServer zugelegt und einfach mal zu testen (wird später wieder gelöscht)

Nun muss ich für ein Script den Port 2011 und 2012 freigeben..
Wenn ich jetzt über netstart -nlp alles anzeigen lasse, stehen diese Ports da nicht drin.

Ich habe jetzt fleißig gegoogelt und immer nur gefunden wie ich die Ports über Iptables freigeben:

```
iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 2011 -j ACCEPT
iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 2011 -j ACCEPT

iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 2011 -j ACCEPT
iptables -I OUTPUT -p udp --dport 2011 -j ACCEPT

iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 2012 -j ACCEPT
iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 2012 -j ACCEPT

iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 2012 -j ACCEPT
iptables -I OUTPUT -p udp --dport 2012 -j ACCEPT

iptables-save
```

Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Die Ports sind immer noch geschlossen.
Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß Andi


----------



## sheel (5. Oktober 2015)

Hi

iptables zaubert nichts her das an den Ports erreichbar ist; dein Programm fehlt da. Und bevor
nicht sicher ist, dass überhaupt irgendwas geblockt ist, besser erst gar nicht mit iptables herumwursteln.


----------



## medico (5. Oktober 2015)

hmmm...das hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter?!
Wie gesagt es ist ja nur zum testen.

Aber wie kriege ich jetzt diese beiden Ports frei?


----------



## sheel (5. Oktober 2015)

Dann deutlicher: Solang dein Programm nicht an ist wird mit den Ports nie irgendwas passieren.


----------



## medico (5. Oktober 2015)

Also das Programm ist ein PHP Script welches bein installieren prüft ob die Ports offen sind und da sie das nicht sind, bricht die Installation ab bzw. es kommt die Meldung das die Ports offen sein müssen.


----------



## ikosaeder (6. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht postest du mal den Code, der die Ports abfragt. Und vielleicht hast du eine Firewall o.ä. die Ports blockt. Hilfreich sind da die Firewall/ Systemlogs. Die geben oft Aufschluss, warum eine Verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist, wenn überhaupt eine Verbindung aufgemacht wird.


----------

